# 186 DE timeline Query



## chirapunji (Mar 5, 2021)

My visa (186 DE under ICT BA) lodgment date: Early Dec 2020 (Onshore)
Medicals done on Early Feb 2021

We had a baby mid Jan 2021 and we have added baby to the application and just waiting for bub's Indian passport (as that's the sole document remaining). Our lawyer said conservative estimate is 3-6 months and website shows timeline as 4-8 months. I know timelines are a bit arbitrary and process varies from application to application but would like to know if timeline is from lodgment date or from the time all the documents have been submitted?


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

chirapunji said:


> My visa (186 DE under ICT BA) lodgment date: Early Dec 2020 (Onshore)
> Medicals done on Early Feb 2021
> 
> We had a baby mid Jan 2021 and we have added baby to the application and just waiting for bub's Indian passport (as that's the sole document remaining). Our lawyer said conservative estimate is 3-6 months and website shows timeline as 4-8 months. I know timelines are a bit arbitrary and process varies from application to application but would like to know if timeline is from lodgment date or from the time all the documents have been submitted?


hi can you guide me on one thing please , what docs they asked you for 186 DE, have they asked you for super annuation as well along side tax docs.

thanks


----------



## chirapunji (Mar 5, 2021)

samy25 said:


> hi can you guide me on one thing please , what docs they asked you for 186 DE, have they asked you for super annuation as well along side tax docs.
> 
> thanks


No super or tax docs. Just the usual IELTS, skills assessment, employment references etc


----------



## shashikant.sharma (Jul 23, 2021)

chirapunji said:


> My visa (186 DE under ICT BA) lodgment date: Early Dec 2020 (Onshore)
> Medicals done on Early Feb 2021
> 
> We had a baby mid Jan 2021 and we have added baby to the application and just waiting for bub's Indian passport (as that's the sole document remaining). Our lawyer said conservative estimate is 3-6 months and website shows timeline as 4-8 months. I know timelines are a bit arbitrary and process varies from application to application but would like to know if timeline is from lodgment date or from the time all the documents have been submitted?


----------



## shashikant.sharma (Jul 23, 2021)

Hi Mate have you got your visa granted?
I have also applied for 186 BA and my application is status is still in received status.
My application is logged on 28th May 2021.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

@shashikant.sharma @chirapunji....Any luck on your visa grant? I am in same boat as well with ICT BA DE stream...


----------

